# The Dower House



## Infraredd (Jan 24, 2014)

In the middle of private park land sits the rather sad Dower House, It is what remains of an old hunting lodge, and is credited with being the oldest brick building in the county of Northampton. It has it's own ghost - a huntsman (what else) and is falling down. Looks like a rear gable and chimney has recently bit the dust.
Pictures - some colour some I/R

Entrance




Dower house 3 Entrance by Infraredd, on Flickr




Dower house c3 Entrance by Infraredd, on Flickr

Innards




Dower house 2 Looking in by Infraredd, on Flickr




Dower House 1 From fireplace by Infraredd, on Flickr




Dower house c6 Internal by Infraredd, on Flickr




Dower house c4 Window by Infraredd, on Flickr

Inside the Tower




Dower House c2 Tower by Infraredd, on Flickr

Collapsed rubble




Dower house 7 Collapsed gable by Infraredd, on Flickr




Dower house c5 Collapse by Infraredd, on Flickr

Externals




Dower house 6 Tower by Infraredd, on Flickr




Dower house 5 External by Infraredd, on Flickr




Dower house c1 by Infraredd, on Flickr

Full set here 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/infraredd/sets/72157640094427515/

Thanks for looking


----------



## krela (Jan 24, 2014)

Beautiful as always infraredd. Love the mix of normal and IR shots, it contrasts nicely.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jan 24, 2014)

Great set of pic's! 
The IR ones look especially fab!
Thanks. ..


----------



## cunningplan (Jan 24, 2014)

Great report as normal, like all the photos but the IR best


----------



## woodland pixie (Jan 24, 2014)

Me too your photos are amazing. They're all great but I love the ethereal beauty of the IR ones. What a lovely ruin too. Second from last...looks like a path been mown around the house?


----------



## Infraredd (Jan 24, 2014)

woodland pixie said:


> Me too your photos are amazing. They're all great but I love the ethereal beauty of the IR ones. What a lovely ruin too. Second from last...looks like a path been mown around the house?



It's a ditch or mini moat & it goes right round the ruin - the whole structure sits on a platform of stones about 2 foot high.


----------



## Mearing (Jan 24, 2014)

An evocative ruin. Great photos as usual. More please!


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Jan 24, 2014)

Love this place, excellent atmospheric shots - thanks


----------



## oldscrote (Jan 24, 2014)

Lovely stuff,a glorious building, looks Tudor to me,especially like photo number 4 from the fireplace


----------



## Infraredd (Jan 24, 2014)

As an addendum 'cause it's not worth it's own report.
I discovered this place just after getting my camera converted last spring - so the pictures aren't that good.
It's about half a mile away into the farmland. Totally ruined with no drive or visible access from the road, it looks Victorian to me.
Anyway who ever owns it is taking it apart for the bricks so it must be fairly old.
Thought it was quite funny that I had clambered all the way up a muddy hill to photograph this, 
then driven straight past the Dower House without noticing it.




hs1 From the road by Infraredd, on Flickr




hs2 Back by Infraredd, on Flickr




hs3 Hearth by Infraredd, on Flickr




hs4 Fireplaces by Infraredd, on Flickr




hs5 Flooded cellar by Infraredd, on Flickr


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 24, 2014)

Superb set of images,thanks for sharing.


----------

